# Finished my first knife! 15N20 Santoku



## Beanwagon (Sep 6, 2019)

Full tang Santoku. Made with an angle grinder and file jig.

This isnt the first knife that I have started but the first that I have decided to finish as a gift.

My WIPS

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/my-wips.42106/

I would love any feedback


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2019)

I like it a lot, my main complaint is we need a bigger picture!


----------



## Beanwagon (Sep 6, 2019)

Cheers mate! That's thelargest I can upload on this site.


----------

